# The T-shirt Printing Easy Guide [Infographic]



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Which T-shirt printing technique works best can be uncharted waters for events planners, marketing agencies or small businesses looking to arrange some garments for their latest venture. The biggest problem is differentiating between the T-shirt printing techniques available.

Hands up if you understand the difference between screen printing and cad cut vinyl… really? What about direct to garment printing and transfer printing, sound easy to decipher between the two?

Although admittedly, we’ll give you this one, a high percentage of people probably do know about embroidery.

But what does it mean when it comes to planning an event, launching some printed T-shirts with your design on or ordering some workwear? A headache probably.

Luckily, there is an infographic to save all.

What you are about to cast your eyes on will vanish all your concerns about T-shirt printing techniques in the same way that Mr. Muscle rids your kitchen of stains.

This will revolutionise your T-shirt printing world in a way so simple you’ll wonder why you’ve never seen anything like this before. So grab a cup of tea, a Quality Street and turn off Coronation Street, you’ve got some T-shirt printing technique questions to answer…


----------



## firekrewz (Dec 16, 2013)

good info.


----------

